# Not exactly a fine woodworking tool, but it sure does drive nails!



## Abbott

A $50.00 framing nailer is a darn good price. I paid a $100.00 for my well used gun.

Is it heavy?


----------



## tierraverde

I have the Ridgid. Love it as it has a magnesium case. It's light as a feather.


----------



## davidroberts

I bought the Porter Cable round head and weight was not a consideration by the manufacturer, but I've had no problems. I also bought the HF pinner for pocket change, love it.


----------



## dbhost

I can't say that weight is a consideration here for my use. Maybe if you are framing all day long, every day, all year long it might be an issue. But so far, this is just right…


----------



## Cato

Man that is a good buy if it works good for you. Built my shed last year and got the Paslode framing nailer. A really good framing nailer, but paid quite a bit more than the HF one you got.


----------



## rance

Nice one. I got the one that you can adjust for different degree nail packs. I figured it gave me more options for nail purchasing. It was around $70. Expecting it to come in one of the blow moulded cases… I was also disappointed. But that was the ONLY disappointment. At these prices, the DIY guy(or gurl) can buy 3 for the price of one of the name-brands and be ooooooh so satisfied.


----------



## olddutchman

I have the same one that You have., I think. Mine is about ten years old. Mine came with a case, and a little oil bottle. I paid about one hundred and fifty for it. I added about 1,200 sq ft to the house. It has always worked, but it shows wear around the nail foot. The case is a big thing with 4 clips to hold the case together. You have a great price!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the review. I miight just get one. I LOVE Harbor Freight. I know a lot of it is junk, but knowing there are some real gems to be found there drives me to keep trying their stuff. I am not a fan of their pin nailer/stapler but will give this one a shot!


----------



## dbhost

I have several HF nailers. The combination finish nailer / stapler stinks as a nailer, but it okay as a stapler, especially since I got mine free (Friend bought it, and HATED it… gave it to me…). I have a very few projects that use staples, so it won't ever see a ton of use…

I really love my 23 ga pinner, and of course this gun is first rate…

I have a pretty wide selection of HF tools, and very few have disappointed me. The ones that did, their customer service more than made up for it…


----------



## Ken90712

I have shot over 15,000 nails thru mine and has never had a problem. If I worked construction for a living I might have bought a better one but for home use 80.00 was well worth it. Nice to hear your is working well for you.


----------



## carpentrymonster

I am a contractor and I have the same nailer, have used it almost daily for two years. It's a work horse and it still gets the job done. Bought it when I was just starting out because I couldn't afford anything else, figured I'd upgrade later, haven't needed to. Lowe's is now selling a nailer with the same casing under a different label, can't be too bad…

I also have the flooring and roofing nailers sold by HF, both work great. My Dad, who's a custom homebuilder picked up the flooring nailer and has used his quite a bit more than I have used mine and he has been very happy with it. at nearly a quarter of the name brand price you really can't go wrong.


----------



## carpentrymonster

Another thing, we all wince a bit at the thought of buying chinese tools, but when you're young and trying to run a business and make a profit in today's financial climate it is very hard to pass up those deals, especially when the tools perform as well as the American brands. I live in Detroit where "Buy American" is practically a law, if you own a foreign car it might get keyed at the supermarket. You actually feel some genuine guilt when you buy something manufactured in a far off land. But we've become borderline socialist in our thinking, and we're pricing ourselves out of the market on nearly everything we manufacture. Stepping back and really looking at the big picture, it's un-American to not purchase a product that gives you the best bang for your buck. Is this not the United States of America where Capitalism is king? Survival of the fittest is just as relevant in business as it is in nature.

There are a hell of a lot of unemployed people out there right now and many of them are simply too stubborn and spoiled to take a lesser amount of money or a lesser job to pay their bills. They're relying on hard working people to support them through unemployment and welfare programs. I have survived in a tough market because I've been willing to work for less. I stay busy and I pay my bills. Lotta dudes just like me out there working hard for a little less and not complaining. That's the F***ing American way, make due and fight on!


----------



## tierraverde

Carpentrymonster

I have no problems buying "foreign" products if the quality is there. Hell, much of the equipment we used in my business (precision metalworking components) was Swiss, German or Japanese. We actually paid far more for these machines, but the ROI was worth it due to consistent, close tolerance production.

Where I beg to differ is when products from China, Mexico etc. are imported here at 1/4 the price of American products, due to sweat shops and inferior materials, that drive our manufacturing companies out of business.
These products we import are designed here and then produced overseas (manufactured/assembled) to sweatshops that our own corporations contract to, and sometimes own outright. It's industrial suicide. Why? for a better bottm line and higher stock price. There's your answer to where the good, decent paying American manufacturing jobs disappeared to.

Meanwhile, over the last 15-20 years of this debacle, good paying professions were replaced here by low paying service jobs making us not much better than the sweatshop jobs overseas.
This is what's forcing you to "work harder and take a little less". 
It's the first time in the history of this country that we don't expect to do better for ourselves and our children. We're just looking to survive, and the politicians and Corporations, over the last 30 years, allowed it to happen.
Oh, and by the way, our complacency at the polling place gave them license to do it.

Ask yourself, why was it that 30 years ago, every tool or machine bought here for business purposes was "made in America", and amazingly, people/businesses flourished by using that equipment. They were successful through innovation. Now you think that buying the "cheap stuff" will somehow give you an edge on your competition.
Bad news, they are doing the same suicidal thing, so there is no advantage, just more lost jobs in the U.S.


----------



## rmconstruction

I was wondering if the HF framing and roofing guns had bump fire triggers or if you could get them for these guns? thanks for the help.
I have also used the HF flooring stapler and was very impressed with it for the price. Not it expecting it to be such a good product deffinatly comparable to the bostich staplers I rented before this.


----------



## a1Jim

Looks like you got a bang out of that.
Thanks for the reveiw


----------



## carpentrymonster

to rm construction… no bump fire, and havent seen anything like an upgrade kit. Although if you knew enough about it you could probably modify it somehow.


----------



## rmconstruction

Thanks for the info. Im thinking of getting this gun and trying the bump fire trigger out of my campbell hausfeld gun that i am not happy with. We will see what happens. Thanks.


----------

